# A Note About Routan suspensions and diesel engine



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

Chrysler makes 4 vans at its Windsor, Ontario plant. They are: Dodge Grand Caravan, Chrysler Town and Country, My VW Routan, AND....... The Chrysler Voyager, which is exported to Europe, AND.....It is available with a diesel. So, the vehicle we all want is made by Chrysler already! How difficult would it be to federalize it for us in the US?...............Also, many people question the different (so called european) suspension settings for the Routan vs. the Caravan. Because the Europeans like stiffer settings, the Chrysler Voyager is 20% stiffer than the regular Dodge, Although, Dodge does offer this stiffer suspension on its high-end model. It is called Sport Suspension on the Dodge. Of course, this info pertains to the 2010 model, as the 2011 model has upgraded suspension settings already................At the 2011 Chicago auto show, Dodge CEO Ralph Gilles talked about how much better the Voyager european van handled, so they decided to stiffen up the suspension 40% on the New R/T Caravan, which is available to order now. How about a GTI Routan?...........So, the Routan has a Chrysler tuned suspension that was around before the Routan came out, and VW just rummaged around the parts bin for a stiffer suspension. I do like it on my 2010 Routan, though.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

And here she is.

http://www.vcars.co.uk/used-cars/cardetails.php?t=arnoldclark&u=24249

Coolest thing about it is it's RIGHT HAND DRIVE:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: And FLOOR SHIFT!!!!!!!!

Only way we'll see a diesel van is when VW makes theirs. Unfortunately, everyone is brainwashed to think diesel is "DIRTY":screwy:. I personally think it's great that VW/Audi are pushing the envelope on diesel vehicles. I still want to see the price difference.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

ooh... I'd love the Routan with a diesel and a floor shifter... The dash mounted shifter (although I have not much against it) feels like I am driving a cab in NY if I keep my hand long enough on it (yeah my hands are short and my seat is pushed bit back)...

Yeah, sadly the diesel engines on Chryslers aren't limited to vans and they have been around for a while with no adoption on the US market. What a bummer!


----------



## Altair 4 (Jan 14, 2002)

Who is the manufacturer of the diesel that Chrysler is using in there export version? Italian, German, or what?


----------



## VWroutanvanman (Feb 12, 2011)

*Italian diesel*

The Chrysler Voyager uses a VM Motori DOHC 2.8L V-6 common rail diesel made in Italy. I believe it is also sold in Mexico.

If you look at the '09 Chrysler Voyager available for sale in the UK, as shown above in 58kafers post, You'll see in a picture of a rear cargo retracting cover, like a window shade that rolls up, and covers the rear cargo area. I had this option on a Dodge van I had in the late '80's or early '90's. Didn't know Chrysler still had it avaialble, and looks to fit the '08 to '11 vans, including our Routan. Might check out if it can be ordered from Chrysler. If I remember correctly, when I bought the shade a while back, it was not too expensive.


----------

